# Wheel Horse 414-8 restoration.



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 1, 2015)

Sooo... Not sure if this fits here, but I wanted to post it up. I just bought this tractor from my Grandma for 100 bucks. I tried to pay her 300, she countered with 200, then decided on 100. Lol. She and I are close and she knows this means a great deal to me. My pap bought this tractor with only a few hours on it when I was around 6 to replace an aging cub cadet. I spent many many hours being pulled behind it in a little yard trailer. As pap got older the little mower was neglected a bit more every year. He no longer used it to mow, but regularly rode it out get the wood in from the shed. 
A week ago, my g-pa has been gone for a year. I miss him dearly. He taught me most all the mechanical things I know and I loved everything we ever did together from handing him wrenches to eating fresh apples from our orchard. My son is his namesake and I thought it would be cool to put this back the way it was when I was just a little boy so he can see how it used to look. Maybe he can learn a few tricks on the way. 



So the tractor.... It's a 1986 Wheel Horse 414-8 with a kohler 14hp one lunger. It runs after a battery change, but no well. I'm going to tear it down to where everything looks good and give her a new paint job and some extra love.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's a few of the start of tearing her down.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2015)

looking good Kris. keep us posted.


----------



## J3 Driver (Mar 3, 2015)

That will be a good looking machine when it is done. I really need to get to work on my 1976 C-160. I use it to much to tear it all apart and redo it though.


----------

